# Knicks vs G-State Nov 11, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (0-4) vs Warriors (3-2)*
*Nov 11, 2005 at 10:30 PM*
*Oakland Arena*
*Oakland, CA*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)*
*(TV: NBALP, MSG)*

*Projected Starting Lineup* 

*Knicks




































vs
Warriors



































*​*



A bumpy ride continues on Friday at Golden State, where the Knicks have a chance to exact revenge for Sunday's loss to the Warriors at the Garden. Taking care of the ball is undoubtedly a high priority. A rash of miscues is the primary reason why the Knicks haven't posted a win. The poor decisions are resulting in 20.7 turnovers a game, a problem Baron Davis and Jason Richardson exploited in the first meeting. They combined for 40 points in the 83-81 victory.

Click to expand...

**http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092
​*


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I think we should start Taylor over Davis. He has more production then Davis.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Frye/Lee/Taylor or Davis that should be the depth at power forward

with Malik/Taylor or Davis/Butler as the IR


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I had to laugh at "PROJECTED" starting lineup....How many have we had so far in 4 games??


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck with this one guys, hope you guys get over the hump friday and get yourselves a 1 in the W column.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hopfully 1 win will get a monkey off the back and could lead to a few wins in a row


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Not in our house we too good at home. Maybe you get a win elsewhere, not here. We will sweep season series against you guys.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

this the starting lineup i finally agree with.
good luck knicks,time to break into the win column.
hopefully those trade rumors about marbury doesnt deter is game tonite.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

took all of just 3 seconds in the game for the knicks to make their first turnover.......its going to be a long WINTER for us.................


by the way just wondering......did we trade away our #1 pick for next years draft....or did we give up san antonios pick....or do we still have both .....someone refresh my mind here


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> took all of just 3 seconds in the game for the knicks to make their first turnover.......its going to be a long WINTER for us.................
> 
> 
> by the way just wondering......did we trade away our #1 pick for next years draft....or did we give up san antonios pick....or do we still have both .....someone refresh my mind here


Bulls get the Knicks pick in 2006. In addition, the Bulls get to swap picks with the Knicks in 2007. So that could be TWO lottery picks to the Bulls in the next two drafts.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

We lost AGAIN................. oh well. better luck next year


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Cant believe this. All I have to say is Malik should never see the light of day in a knick uniform. Missed open shot after open shot all night long. What professinal NBA player cant hit wide open baby jumpers all night long. So this is what it feels like to be 0-5 huh? Not a good feeling.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Cant believe this. All I have to say is Malik should never see the light of day in a knick uniform. Missed open shot after open shot all night long. What professinal NBA player cant hit wide open baby jumpers all night long. So this is what it feels like to be 0-5 huh? Not a good feeling.


I AM REALLY GETTING FED UP WITH THE KNICKS> NOW TRUTHFULLY< I CAN SAY ITS NOT LB'S fAULT>>> ITS THE SUCKY BUTT PLAYERS CANT DO N E THINg. WE KEEP HEATING DOWN IN THE @ND HALVES< AND WE CANT KEEP A BALL FOR MORE THAN 10 SECONDS FOR CRAP>>> WHATS WRONG WITH US?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dunno im just really sad right now. Before the season started I had dreams of this team turning some heads but dont look like that will ever happen.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

good and bad news


the knicks lost another one but i did see some improvement,...what really gets me mad is that eddy curry could be double teamed in the post with no open look to the basket, yet he still calls for the ball like if he's wide open for the easy dunk.......not only that but the passes to curry are awful, i mean the lane could be crowded and curry could be guarded well by his man yet they still force the ball in there even though there's no way he can get to it w/o fouling......


the good news is after the game they gave that commercial with the romans and the statue with 2 bud lights and the guys break her arms to get the beer.......hahahaha thats classic....i forgot the name of the statue though


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

another loss but another close game between the 2 teams 88-86, pleased with our efforts, but the REFS ARE ****!!!!!!!!!!!! i see our 1st win on the horizon any time soon. it may not happen sunday in sac town but i reckon monday could be the night


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesus another loss? Man Chicago must be praying this continues for the sake of your pick. It is this year right? Or is it the next?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

OK THIS IS WHAT SCREWED US OVER


1. HORRIBLE OFFICIATING- I didnt watch the first half but the Warriors carried like 5-6 times in the fourth quarter alone BARON DAVIS and all 6 were no calls. 

2. HORRIBLE MARBURY- Wow that last posession was a wreck. What the hell was that play supposed to be anyway?? A pick and roll to jamal? I mean geeze if Larry called that thing from the bench IT WAS AFTER A TIMEOUT then he deserves to be fired now.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> OK THIS IS WHAT SCREWED US OVER
> 
> 
> 1. HORRIBLE OFFICIATING- I didnt watch the first half but the Warriors carried like 5-6 times in the fourth quarter alone BARON DAVIS and all 6 were no calls.
> ...


1. Refs barely call carries in this league anymore to ANYONE and if they do they are usually consistent with this calling. 

2. what did you expect? marbury does not excel in those types of situations


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Then Larry should make the damn adjustment for cryin out loud. Let craw do the ballhandling and marbury play off the ball for the final shot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, IR</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>10-17</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-76*</TD><TD>*3-12*</TD><TD>*15-19*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*36*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*84*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43.4%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*78.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (9)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #00275d; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Troy Murphy, PF</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Dunleavy, SF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Adonal Foyle, C</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Richardson, SG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>9-21</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Baron Davis, PG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>3-12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mickael Pietrus, GF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Taft, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Derek Fisher, PG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zarko Cabarkapa, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Aaron Miles, G</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Calbert Cheaney, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Monta Ellis, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*29-75*</TD><TD>*9-29*</TD><TD>*19-27*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*45*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*86*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38.7%*</TD><TD>*31.0%*</TD><TD>*70.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (6)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251111009


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Photo of the Night:* That's the only highlight of the evening for us. The losing is starting to become annoying.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> 1. Refs barely call carries in this league anymore to ANYONE and if they do they are usually consistent with this calling.
> 
> 2. what did you expect? marbury does not excel in those types of situations


 wrong.

the refs have been calling it more often, however it has been very inconsistent.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

as the report said we lost in heartbreaking fashion, we led by as many as 13 in the first period but take nothing away from the warriors they are a great team now


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Curry was hacked the whole game.

Their doing him like Shaq.

I would have tryed to go inside instead of giving it to JC. Hes not a good in them situations.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> good and bad news
> 
> 
> the knicks lost another one but i did see some improvement,...what really gets me mad is that eddy curry could be double teamed in the post with no open look to the basket, yet he still calls for the ball like if he's wide open for the easy dunk.......not only that but the passes to curry are awful, i mean the lane could be crowded and curry could be guarded well by his man yet they still force the ball in there even though there's no way he can get to it w/o fouling......
> ...


he was getting mauled over by defenders, and the officials didnt give him any calls. There were a couple of times i saw them travel, to , and the officials didnt even call anything. If it wasnt for the officials, we would have gotten the benefits of their calls, and we could have one!!


----------

